# Magic Keyboard & Mouse on Windows 10



## SALUT_C_COOL (25 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour, 

je pense être dans la meilleure partie du forum pour parler de mon problème. 
On m'a donné un clavier et une magic mouse 2 que j'aimerai utiliser sur mon Windows 10 en bluetooth. 
Mais impossible d'appareiller en bluetooth. Le clavier fonctionne en usb, pas la souris, mais le câble étant en dessous cela ne m’étonne qu'à moitié. 
J'ai installé le package de driver bootcamp, puis réinstaller quelques driver séparément pour être sûr.
Mais rien n'y fait, quand je fais "Ajouter un appareil bluetooth" dans les paramètres Windows, rien ne se passe, il ne trouve rien. 

Est ce que quelq'un aurait une idée ? 
Cordialement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Juillet 2018)

La souris est pourtant détectée dans ta capture ...


----------



## SALUT_C_COOL (25 Juillet 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> La souris est pourtant détectée dans ta capture ...


Seulement en tant que souris USB, mon problème est que je veux les utiliser en bluetooth.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Juillet 2018)

Pour la "Magic Mouse 2" je ne sais pas, mais la première fonctionne sans problème sous Windows 10. J'avais essayé pour m'amuser.
Je ne l'avais pas connecté au pc avant, je n'avais eu qu'à l'allumer (sans qu'elle soit reliée au mac) et (de mémoire) elle apparaissait dans la liste des appareils bluetooth à appareiller.

ps: par contre pas très pratique avec ^^


----------



## SALUT_C_COOL (26 Juillet 2018)

Ah oui pour information, j'ai un csr bluetooth dongle 4.0, avec les drivers d'installé. 
Voilà la forme de la recherche bluetooth : pas de réponse, rien n’apparaît alors que la souris et le clavier sont chargés, car branché depuis 5H chacun.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 La recherche se finit en 20 sec, j'ai beau la relancer, rien n'y fait mon pc ne voit rien en périphériques clavier/souris. 

J'ai essayé avec mon portable, le dongle le détecte, donc il a l'air de fonctionner.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Juillet 2018)

Je vais essayer de regarder ça ce soir. Il faut juste que je retrouve ou j’ai planqué la souris
Si pas de réponse à 21h, fait moi signe


----------



## SALUT_C_COOL (26 Juillet 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je vais essayer de regarder ça ce soir. Il faut juste que je retrouve ou j’ai planqué la souris
> Si pas de réponse à 21h, fait moi signe


Ok merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Juillet 2018)

Alors, pour connecter la "Magic Mouse" (la première version) je vais sur ton écran :





J'allume la "Magic Mouse" (si elle était déjà allumée, éteint la), vu qu'elle n'est connectée à aucun appareil le voyant vert clignote.
Je clique sur "Ajouter ..." puis "Bluetooth"
Au bout de plusieurs seconde un périphérique nommé "Souris" apparait. Il ne reste qu'à le choisir que la souris soit configurée.

Je te conseille de débrancher la souris avant de faire ces actions.


----------



## SALUT_C_COOL (27 Juillet 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Alors, pour connecter la "Magic Mouse" (la première version) je vais sur ton écran :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SALUT_C_COOL (27 Juillet 2018)

Merci beaucoup, en fait il suffisait de débrancher la souris et pareil pour le clavier, mais c'est pas ce qui écrit sur le site apple... En tout cas problème régler  
Merci


----------



## germainpsg (13 Février 2020)

Je déterre un vieux sujet , moi magic mouse 2 sur W10 mais le scrolling fonctionne pas , (défilement vertical avec souris), quelqu’un le même soucis ?


----------



## mbe15 (2 Mars 2020)

Salut Germain, 
Pour avoir le scrolling de la souris, rends toi sur ce site: https://download.cnet.com/Apple-Boot-Camp-Support-Software/3000-18513_4-93144.html afin de télécharger une version de BootCamp.
Dézippe le dossier téléchargé, puis rends toi dans: _$WinPEDriver$\AppleBluetoothBroadcom64 _afin de lancer le programme (installation d'un driver) *DPInst.exe*
Une fois installé, redémarre ton PC et tu devrais avoir le scrolling d'activé. En tout cas moi ça a fonctionné. 

Bon courage !


----------

